# Taskbar icon - "HP audio switch"



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't recall seeing this icon before. Noticed it today .. and it doesn't seem to be activated. Attaching taskbar screenshot. I've circled the icon which looks very faint. When I click on it, I get the popup as shown. What's this supposed to be and why is it showing up suddenly?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks like an unnecessary (bloatware) OEM (HP) utility program for controlling your HP's internal audio device(s). You could disable it from loading at startup or leave it alone. It may have gotten installed alongside drivers for your hardware as part of automatic Windows Updates. See HP Audio Switch - Audio and Video


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, there was something about HP in one of my recent windows updates. It already seems disabled. Maybe I should just leave it ... or is it possible to remove it?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Did you disable it in Task Manager's startup tab?


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

No, I didn't do anything.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As with most name brand computer manufacturers, like HP, they add a lot of bloated software, most of it you probably won't use or need. Not only that Icon but the Blue Question mark on the taskbar with is _HP Support Assistant_ which alerts you to HP Updates. You don't need any of it. However, if you find it useful, you can keep this stuff, but most people go to *Settings/Apps and Features* and uninstall any HP software not related to a printer. As stated, If you are not sure, Right click the _Taskbar _and choose* Task Manager*, go to the *Startup* Tab and uncheck the box next to the HP audio program and restart the computer. If this disables something you want back, just return and put the check box back in to restore it.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Many thanks for this info spunk.funk. Here's what I found under apps & features in settings (screenshot). Should I uninstall it? I just hope it doesn't additionally uninstall anything else I need. For example, I hope it doesn't tamper with windows audio or speaker.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Hp Audio Switch is right below what you have selected and is only taking up 8MB of space on your computer. Disable it in Task Manager's Startup tab and reboot. That's really all you need to do.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

O I see. Thanks for pointing that Stancestans. So can I uninstall that without any risks of losing anything important? I tried clicked on task manager (by right clicking on taskbar) and it takes me to this window (image attached) and then it appears quite unresponsive.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Click the More details link at the bottom-left then switch to the Startup tab. Disabling it this way is the safest way to see if anything breaks, because you can easily revert this by re-enabling it, unlike uninstalling it.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Following the path you mentioned, 'more details' > 'startup tab' .... this is the window I get. I don't see any hp audio switch here.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

HP must have changed how it's launched at startup. It's probably doing it via a scheduled task. You could open the Task Scheduler and see if any tasks match it, then disable that task if it exists. Other than that, things get a bit more complicated and the simplest action you can take is to uninstall it and hope nothing gets broken (we can't guarantee that nothing will break). Besides, even if you uninstalled it, it will most likely just get reinstalled because that is Windows' default behaviour (automatic download and install of device drivers and apps). That utility is very little and really not a reason for concern. You could simply drag its notification area icon out of view (out of sight, out of mind). It won't do you good to dwell on it, but if you can't stand it, then just uninstall it and await its next reappearance.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

hummm, okay. Yeah, everything you said makes lot a sense. So I guess I'll leave it as it's not creating any problems thus far. If I have any issues in future, I may need to return to this thread. But hopefully not.


----------

